# Dark Angel



## noelia_revi

Hola, soy nueva y espero que podais ayudarme porque mi nivel de ingles es normalito nada mas. Estoy traduciendo un libro de la serie de Dark Angel y no se como podria traducir al español las siguientes expresiones (mis dudas estan en lo señalado en rojo pero os lo escribo todo para meterlo dentro del contexto):

His head rested squarely on his shoulders, without apparent benefit of a neck, and he stoos nearly six-three, weighing in (Thompson estimated) at over 230.


Still, Thompson knew their boss- that nasty company man, Ames White, a conscienceless yuppie prick if there ever was one.


This was a partnership made not in Heaven but in Ames White's twisted idea of the right thimg to do; and Thompson still hadn't figured out if being partnered with Hankins was a reward- setting him up to step into the older man's shoes- or a punishment-  White saddling him with a complainer.


Red LED numbers.


Hankins kissed the air obnoxiously.


They mostly housed factories that built things from scratch, packed the up and shipped them off to the four corners of the world.


They were stopped outside a broken door, a heavy number that would have made quite a barrier if it had been locked rather than half hanging off its hinges.

GRACIAS DE VERDAD!!


----------



## lforestier

noelia_revi said:


> His head rested squarely on his shoulders, without apparent benefit of a neck, and he stoos nearly six-three, weighing in (Thompson estimated) at over 230.
> 
> *y medía casi seis pies tres pulgadas y pesaba (según calculó Thompson) sobre 230 libras.*
> 
> Still, Thompson knew their boss- that nasty company man, Ames White, a conscienceless yuppie prick if there ever was one.
> 
> *un desgraciado yuppie sin conciencia si existe tal animal.*
> 
> 
> This was a partnership made not in Heaven but in Ames White's twisted idea of the right thimg to do; and Thompson still hadn't figured out if being partnered with Hankins was a reward- setting him up to step into the older man's shoes- or a punishment- White saddling him with a complainer.
> 
> *Esto era una sociedad no creada en el cielo sino dentro de la idea torcida de Ames White de hacer lo correcto;*
> 
> 
> Red LED numbers.
> 
> *Pantalla LED con números rojos*
> 
> Hankins kissed the air obnoxiously.
> 
> *besó el aire groseramente.*
> 
> 
> They mostly housed factories that built things from scratch, packed the up and shipped them off to the four corners of the world.
> *que hacían cosas a mano, los empacaban y enviaban a ...*
> 
> They were stopped outside a broken door, a heavy number that would have made quite a barrier if it had been locked rather than half hanging off its hinges.
> 
> GRACIAS DE VERDAD!!


----------



## nelliot53

noelia_revi said:


> Hola, soy nueva y espero que podais ayudarme porque mi nivel de ingles es normalito nada mas. Estoy traduciendo un libro de la serie de Dark Angel y no se como podria traducir al español las siguientes expresiones (mis dudas estan en lo señalado en rojo pero os lo escribo todo para meterlo dentro del contexto):
> 
> His head rested squarely on his shoulders, without apparent benefit of a neck, and he stoo*d* nearly six *feet* three *inches*, weighing in (Thompson estimated) at over 230 *pounds*.
> 
> 
> Still, Thompson knew their boss- that nasty company man, Ames White, a conscienceless yuppie prick, if there ever was one.
> 
> 
> This was a partnership made not in Heaven but in Ames White's twisted idea of the right thi*n*g to do; and Thompson still hadn't figured out if being partnered with Hankins was a reward- setting him up to step into the older man's shoes- or a punishment- White saddling him with a complainer.
> 
> 
> Red LED numbers.
> 
> 
> Hankins kissed the air obnoxiously.
> 
> 
> They mostly housed factories that built things from scratch, packed the*m *up and shipped them off to the four corners of the world.
> 
> 
> They were stopped outside a broken door, a heavy number that would have made quite a barrier if it had been locked rather than half hanging off its hinges.
> 
> GRACIAS DE VERDAD!!


 
*Except for the blue additions, it looks real good!*


----------



## noelia_revi

Gracias por la extrema rapidez con que me habeis respondido. Me gustaria preguntaros si estas dos expresiones no las sabeis traducir o por el contrario las habeis pasado por algo. GRACIAS DE VERDAD!!! (LO ROJO UNICAMENTE)

This was a partnership made not in Heaven but in Ames White's twisted idea of the right thi*n*g to do; and Thompson still hadn't figured out if being partnered with Hankins was a reward- setting him up to step into the older man's shoes- or a punishment- White saddling him with a complainer.

They were stopped outside a broken door, a heavy number that would have made quite a barrier if it had been locked rather than half hanging off its hinges.


----------



## olivodelbuho

noelia_revi said:


> Gracias por la extrema rapidez con que me habeis respondido. Me gustaria preguntaros si estas dos expresiones no las sabeis traducir o por el contrario las habeis pasado por algo. GRACIAS DE VERDAD!!! (LO ROJO UNICAMENTE)
> 
> This was a partnership made not in Heaven but in Ames White's twisted idea of the right thi*n*g to do; and Thompson still hadn't figured out if being partnered with Hankins was a reward- setting him up to step into the older man's shoes- or a punishment- White saddling him with a complainer.
> Preparandolo para ocupar su lugar/ el lugar del otro hombre - o un castigo-  White amargandolo con un quejica/gruñon
> They were stopped outside a broken door, a heavy number that would have made quite a barrier if it had been locked rather than half hanging off its hinges.
> Estaban parados fuera de/frente a una puerta rota, un pesado obstaculo que podria haber supuesto una buena barrera si esta hubiera estado cerrada en lugar de medio colgando de sus bisagras.


White amargandolo con un quejica/gruñon no estoy nada seguro de esto, es mi mejor intento a no ser que sea un monton de quejas.


----------



## pejeman

noelia_revi said:


> They were stopped outside a broken door, a heavy number that would have made quite a barrier if it had been locked rather than half hanging off its hinges.


 
Estaban parados por fuera de una puerta rota, una pesada tabla (lumber?) que hubiese supuesto una barrera formidable, si hubiera estado cerrada, en vez de desvencijada y casi fuera de sus bisagras.

Saludos


----------



## Daddyo

"... un numerito pesado que hubiera sido una semejante barrera si estubiera atrancada en lugar de estar casi descolgada de las bisagras."


----------



## noelia_revi

Gracias De Nuevo!!!


----------



## noelia_revi

Que significa la palabra CHASTLY?? (tiene que ser algo relacionado con la imaginacion).

GRACIAS


----------



## noelia_revi

Buenas, como puedo traducir:

Moving off to the right now, putting himself out in front, Thompson heard Hankins raspy breathing.

Chambered

Same back at ya
 
Gracias


----------



## losher

> White saddling him with a complainer. 

to saddle with = endilgarle algo a alguien (segun wordreference)

> a heavy number 

number  - en este contexto es argot que quiere decir una cosa, nada mas

CHASTLY - la palabra CHASTLY no existe. Puede ser:

Chastely?  = casto/puro?

Ghastly? = espantoso?

> Moving off to the right now, putting himself out in front, Thompson heard Hankins 
> raspy breathing.

Ahora dirigiendose al derecho, poniendose en adelante; Thompson escucho la respiracion aspera de Hankins.

Chambered = con camara

Same back at ya = quiere decir igualmente, la misma a ti (muy informal).

Saludos,

Losher


----------



## noelia_revi

GRACIAS DE NUEVO. Tengo algunas dudas mas...  

His voice calm even though his guts now seemed to be swimming upstream towards his mouth. 

Both men pulled out their Glocks nines and Thompson chambered a round. Hankins, Thompson knew, already had one in the pipe...

(The rat) almost appeared to be flipping Thompson off with its raised from paws.

Not just because the creature was a handy surrogate for both Hankins and White, but because it might be helpful to end the distraction of the noise the thing was making. 

Only, if the flashlight hadn't alerted the transgenic to their positions, a gunshot most assuredly would...

Thompson felt a bead of sweat roll down his cheek, to mingle with the streaks of rain. 

Its window long gone.

Of the six panes of glass that had been the top half of the facing walls of the offices, only one remained, a nasty crack running across it diagonally.

He swept the room quickly once, past the large metal desk, over the peeling wallboard, past the scattered, smashed glass on the floor to the low half way to his right.

The desk in this room had been tripped over, its legs sticking out at Thompson, its top facing tha back wall.

Swinging the other way.

Thompson couldn't even make out what it was, between the darkness and decay.

What the fuck is it now?

Harrumphing, Hankins said: "Jesus, how about a detail that matters? Like is it a man? A woman? A child? What? 

GRACIAS MIL!!!!


----------



## losher

Disculpa, mi espanol no es muy bueno, pero necesito la practica. Aqui abajo son mis intentos. Ojala sea suficiente para que Ud. haga una traduccion mas elocuente. Me gustaria ver sus versiones corregidas.

His voice calm even though his guts now seemed to be swimming upstream towards his mouth. 

Su voz calma, aunque sus tripas le parecieron nadar  contra la corriente hasta su boca

Both men pulled out their Glocks nines and Thompson chambered a round. Hankins, Thompson knew, already had one in the pipe...

...Ambos hombres salieron sus Glocks nines y Thompson cargo una bala en la camara (de su pistola). Hankins, sabia Thompson, ya tenia una (bala) preparada/lista...

(The rat) almost appeared to be flipping Thompson off with its raised from front paws.

La rata casi parecia hacer un gesto grosero/obsceno a Thompson con sus patas delanteras levantadas

  Not just because the creature was a handy surrogate for both Hankins and White, but because it might be helpful to end the distraction of the noise the thing was making. 

 ...No solamente porque la criatura era un sucedánea conveniente para ambos Hankins y White, pero porque podria ser util que terminen el distraccion del ruido que haria esta cosa,

Only, if the flashlight hadn't alerted the transgenic to their positions, a gunshot most assuredly would...

 Solo, si la linterna ya no habia alertado el transgenico de sus posiciones (lugares?), un disparo lo haria definitivamente
 
Thompson felt a bead of sweat roll down his cheek, to mingle with the streaks of rain. 

Thompson sentia una gota del sudor correr lo largo de su mejilla, mezclando con los riachuelos de lluvia
 
Its window long gone.

 La ventana destruida/desaparecida desde hace much tiempo
 
Of the six panes of glass that had been the top half of the facing walls of the offices, only one remained, a nasty crack running across it diagonally.

 De los seis cristales de vidrio que habian constituido la mitad superior de las paredes frentes de las oficinas, 
 
He swept the room quickly once, past the large metal desk, over the peeling wallboard, past the scattered, smashed glass on the floor to the low half way hallway? to his right.

Recorrio rapido una vez la vista por la habitacion, tras el escritorio grande de metal, tras el tablarroca desconchada, tras el vidrio disperso y hecho anicos? en el piso hasta el vestibulo bajo a la derecha
 
The desk in this room had been tripped tipped? over, its legs sticking out at Thompson, its top facing tha back wall.

El escritorio en esta habitacion se ha caido, sus piernas apuntando a Thompson, el parte superior frente a la pared de atras
  
Swinging the other way.

Columpiando en otro rumbo? (Depende del contexto, puedo tener otro sentido).
 
Thompson couldn't even make out what it was, between the darkness and decay.

Thompson ni siquiera pudo distinguirlo, entre/debido a la oscuridad y descomposición 

What the fuck is it now?

Que cono esta pasando/es esto ahora?
 
Harrumphing, Hankins said: "Jesus, how about a detail that matters? Like is it a man? A woman? A child? What? 

Carraspeando, dijo Hankins, "Jesus, que tal un detalle importante/que importa? Como es un hombre. Una mujer. Un nino? Que?"
 
GRACIAS MIL!!!!


----------



## noelia_revi

Sin estar muy segura de si esta bien, yo corrigiria tus frases de la siguiente forma:

His voice calm even though his guts now seemed to be swimming upstream towards his mouth. 
Su voz calma, aunque sus tripas le parecieron nadar contra la corriente hasta su boca.
Su voz sonaba tranquila incluso cuando sus tripas parecian nadar rio arriba hacia su boca.

Both men pulled out their Glocks nines and Thompson chambered a round. Hankins, Thompson knew, already had one in the pipe...
...Ambos hombres salieron sus Glocks nines y Thompson cargo una bala en la camara (de su pistola). Hankins, sabia Thompson, ya tenia una (bala) preparada/lista...
Ambos hombres sacaron sus Glocks 9 milimetros y Thompson cargo una bala en la recamara (de su pistola). Hankins, Thompson lo sabia, ya tenia una (bala) en la pistola...

(The rat) almost appeared to be flipping Thompson off with its raised from front paws.
La rata casi parecia hacer un gesto grosero/obsceno a Thompson con sus patas delanteras levantadas
(Ni idea, sigue sin quedarme claro.)

Not just because the creature was a handy surrogate for both Hankins and White, but because it might be helpful to end the distraction of the noise the thing was making. 
...No solamente porque la criatura era un sucedánea conveniente para ambos Hankins y White, pero porque podria ser util que terminen el distraccion del ruido que haria esta cosa,
(Ni idea tampoco.)

Only, if the flashlight hadn't alerted the transgenic to their positions, a gunshot most assuredly would...
Solo, si la linterna ya no habia alertado el transgenico de sus posiciones (lugares?), un disparo lo haria definitivamente
Solo si la linterna no habia alertado ya a los transgenico de su posicion, un disparo lo haria con toda certeza...

Thompson felt a bead of sweat roll down his cheek, to mingle with the streaks of rain. 
Thompson sentia una gota del sudor correr lo largo de su mejilla, mezclando con los riachuelos de lluvia
Thompson sintio una gota de sudor recorrerle la mejilla, mezclandose con el reguero de agua de lluvia que lo empapaba. 

Its window long gone.
La ventana destruida/desaparecida desde hace much tiempo
La ventana faltaba desde hace mucho tiempo.

Of the six panes of glass that had been the top half of the facing walls of the offices, only one remained, a nasty crack running across it diagonally.
De los seis cristales de vidrio que habian constituido la mitad superior de las paredes frentes de las oficinas, 
De los seis cristales de vidrio que habian constituido la mitad superior de las paredes que se encontraban orientadas a las oficinas,

He swept the room quickly once, past the large metal desk, over the peeling wallboard, past the scattered, smashed glass on the floor to the low half way hallway? to his right.
Recorrio rapido una vez la vista por la habitacion, tras el escritorio grande de metal, tras el tablarroca desconchada, tras el vidrio disperso y hecho anicos? en el piso hasta el vestibulo bajo a la derecha
Recorrio con la mirada la habitacion una vez, tras el escritorio grande de metal, junto al tablon de la pared, alrededor del... (esta parte no la se)

The desk in this room had been tripped tipped? over, its legs sticking out at Thompson, its top facing tha back wall.
El escritorio en esta habitacion se ha caido, sus piernas apuntando a Thompson, el parte superior frente a la pared de atras
El escritorio de esta habitacion habia sido volcado, sus patas apuntaban hacia Thompson y su superficie estaba orientada hacia la pared de atras.

Swinging the other way.
Columpiando en otro rumbo? (Depende del contexto, puedo tener otro sentido).


Thompson couldn't even make out what it was, between the darkness and decay.
Thompson ni siquiera pudo distinguirlo, entre/debido a la oscuridad y descomposición 
Thompson no podia distinguir lo que era entre la osucridad y la descomposicion.

What the fuck is it now?
Que cono esta pasando/es esto ahora?
¿Que coño pasa ahora?

Harrumphing, Hankins said: "Jesus, how about a detail that matters? Like is it a man? A woman? A child? What? 
Carraspeando, dijo Hankins, "Jesus, que tal un detalle importante/que importa? Como es un hombre. Una mujer. Un nino? Que?"
Con este estoy de acuerdo 

GRACIAS MIL!!!!


----------



## losher

Aclaraciones:



> (The rat) almost appeared to be flipping Thompson off with its raised from front paws.
> La rata casi parecia hacer un gesto grosero/obsceno a Thompson con sus patas delanteras levantadas
> (Ni idea, sigue sin quedarme claro.)




To flip someone off - (vulgar) hacer un gesto grosero/obsceno con el dedo, ver
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip_the_bird. 

Decir "Chingate" a alguien con un gesto.




> Not just because the creature was a handy surrogate for both Hankins and White, but because it might be helpful to end the distraction of the noise the thing was making.
> ...No solamente porque la criatura era un sucedánea conveniente para ambos Hankins y White, pero porque podria ser util que terminen el distraccion del ruido que haria esta cosa,
> (Ni idea tampoco.)



Esto es dificul, porque tampoco tiene mucho sentido en ingles. Tal vez con mas contexto
puedo averiguar come una criatura puede ser un suplente...



> Swinging the other way.
> Columpiando en otro rumbo? (Depende del contexto, puedo tener otro sentido).



Otro sentido: "to swing both ways" - (argot sexual) ser bisexual

Gracias por las correcciónes.

Losher


----------



## noelia_revi

(Gracias de nuevo). Os dejo otras tantas dudas:

Thompson returned his automatic to its holster and pulled out the imager. Watching the imager drawing blanks as its invisible beam moved up the hallway, he suddenly felt naked without the pistol in his hand, and when a red flare blipped up on the imager's tiny monitor screen, he damn near threw the thing down the hall in his anxiety to reach for his weapon (esta es un poco larga, lo siento...).

Thompson reamined cautious, shining his light into each room as he moved down the hall. He wasn't checking them carefully- somebody or something was on this fllor, and he was moving it right along, accordingly.

In the grim darkness, he saw a length of two-by-four arcing through the air!

His Glock flew to the floor somewhere as well- didn't go off, thankfully- winding up vaguely to the left, where it skittered along until it smackedinto a wall.

Thompsson's vision went white, the black, as pain exploted through his being.

Behind him he could hear his attacker cursing under his breath as he strggled to regain his feet in the near darkness. Thompson fumbled along, seeking his gun, dust rising, and he repressed a sneeze as he crawled forward.

GRACIAS!!


----------



## losher

Otra vez masacrando el espanol:



> Thompson returned his automatic to its holster and pulled out the imager. Watching the imager drawing blanks as its invisible beam moved up the hallway, he suddenly felt naked without the pistol in his hand, and when a red flare blipped up on the imager's tiny monitor screen, he damn near threw the thing down the hall in his anxiety to reach for his weapon (esta es un poco larga, lo siento...).


...Mirando como el imagenadora? no obtenia ningún resultado mientras el rayo invisible recorrio el vestibulo (pasillo?), de repente se sintio expuesto sin el pistolero en el mano, y cuando una bengala roja aparecio inesperadamente en la pantalla minuscula del monitor de la imagenadora, casi la tiro (echo?) por el vestibulo....



> Thompson reamined remained cautious, shining his light into each room as he moved down the hall. He wasn't checking them carefully- somebody or something was on this fllor, floor and he was moving it right along, accordingly.




...proyectando  la luz en cada habitacion mientras recorrer el vestibulo. No las chequeaba con mucho cuidado -- alguien o algo estaba en este piso, y por eso, el estaba de prisa. 




> In the grim darkness, he saw a length of two-by-four arcing through the air!


Por la oscuridad sombra, vio un trozo de madera volando (alto) por el aire




> His Glock flew to the floor somewhere as well- didn't go off, thankfully- winding up vaguely to the left, where it skittered along until it smacked into a wall.



...no se disparo, afortunadamente, aterrizando a algun lugar a la izquierda, y luego resbalo hacia una pared y la impacto...



> Thompsson's vision went white, the black, as pain exploted through his being.



La vision de Thompson blanqueo, luego se oscurecio, mientras dolor estello por su ser interior



> Behind him he could hear his attacker cursing under his breath as he strggled struggled to regain his feet in the near darkness. Thompson fumbled along, seeking his gun, dust rising, and he repressed a sneeze as he crawled forward.



Detras de el, pudo oir su agresor maldiciendo entre los dientes mientras intentaba
mantener su equilibrio en la oscuridad casi total. Thompson, fue a tientas, buscando su pistola, el aire polvoriento, y contuvo un estornudo mientras se arrastro adelante.

Favor de corregir mi espanol, 

Saludos, 

Losher


----------



## noelia_revi

A ver, como siempre creo que la traducion mas logica quedaria asi:

Thompson returned his automatic to its holster and pulled out the imager. Watching the imager drawing blanks as its invisible beam moved up the hallway, he suddenly felt naked without the pistol in his hand, and when a red flare blipped up on the imager's tiny monitor screen, he damn near threw the thing down the hall in his anxiety to reach for his weapon (esta es un poco larga, lo siento...).
Thompson enfundó su automática en su pistolera y sacó la cámara con sensor térmico. Viendo como la cámara dibujaba trazos blancos cuando la invisible ráfaga de luz de su linterna se proyectaba por el pasillo, de repente se sintió expuesto sin la pistola en su mano cuando un destello rojo se iluminó en la pequeña pantalla del monitor de la cámara con sensor térmico. Se acercó a aquello y soltó la cámara en el pasillo por su ansiedad de alargar la mano en busca de su arma.


Thompson reamined cautious, shining his light into each room as he moved down the hall. He wasn't checking them carefully- somebody or something was on this fllor, and he was moving it right along, accordingly.
Thompson permaneció prudente, dirigiendo la luz de su linterna dentro de cada habitación mientras recorría el pasillo. No examinaba las habitaciones meticulosamente- alguien o algo estaba en esa planta y, por consiguiente, él movió la cámara a lo largo del suelo

In the grim darkness, he saw a length of two-by-four arcing through the air!
En la sombrío oscuridad, vio un trozo de madera de dos por cuatro volando por los aire. 


His Glock flew to the floor somewhere as well- didn't go off, thankfully- winding up vaguely to the left, where it skittered along until it smackedinto a wall.
Su Glock cayó al suelo también- por suerte, no se disparó- desplazándose vagamente a la izquierda. Esta se deslizó por el suelo hasta que chocó contra una pared. 

Thompsson's vision went white, the black, as pain exploted through his being.
La visión de Thompson se apagó- todo se volvió negro- y el miedo explotó a través de su ser. 

Behind him he could hear his attacker cursing under his breath as he strggled to regain his feet in the near darkness. Thompson fumbled along, seeking his gun, dust rising, and he repressed a sneeze as he crawled forward.
Detrás de él podía escuchar a su atacante maldiciendo entre dientes mientras intentaba mantener su equilibrio en la total oscuridad. Thompson hurgó a lo largo del suelo- lleno de polvo- buscando su pistola y reprimió un estornudo mientras gateaba.
 
Tu ayuda me ha sido muy util. GRACIAS


----------



## noelia_revi

Mas dudillas (no se acaban...):

Shaking his head, hot tears running down his face, mingling with sweat and rain, Thompson knew taht tonight would be the last in this stiking job. Fuck White. He and Hankins would finish here, drive back to the office, where they would make out their report, then he’d be done).
 
He found Hankins's body on the fourth floor, where it had been dragged from the stairwell- he knew it was Hankins, though there was no way to recognize the naked, bright glearning redness of blood and exposed muscle and bone as any particular human.
 
(Te pongo de nuevo lo de la rata pero esta vez en el contexto por si puedes averiguar que significa):
Something scrabbled across the floor, just behind him, and he spun around, the flashlight and gun follwing in a wobbly arc, rainwater spraying off him like he was a wet hound. The beam of light and Glock settled on what appeared to be the same rat again, only this time the rodent stood on its haunches, and seemed to smile- showing its sharp yellow teeth- and almost appeared to be flipping Thompson off with its raised front paws. Thompson suppressed the urge to squeeze off a round and end the little bastard,  and it took no amall amount of will to keep him front pulling the trigger- not just because the creature was a handy surrogate for both Hankins an Ames White, but because it might be helpful to end the distraction of the noise the thing was making.

Stripping off his ti, he made a makeshift splint with the flashlight, so the beam seemed to shoot out the end of his fingers; he tied it off, popped a new clip into the Glock, then took off up the stairs, fast as hell. 

He didn't know whether to laugh or scream, so he did what he always did: he smirked, even in face of death.. he smirked.

White knew Hankins and Thompson were not the sharpest men on his unit; he had even suspected they were inept- but he'd had no idea the they were this lame.

Yet somehow this seemed typical. He was a man with a mission of almost cosmic importance, in a city, a country, that was a shambles, barely worth ruling... though one took one's best opinion, right?

He wondered which column this one would end up in. The upside of this, if there was one, was that al least he’d be rid of the bungling duo now.
 
What a disgustin mess.
 
He seemed unable to tear his eyes from his partner’s grotesque corpse.
 
Even if his was only one by association.
 
He brught him peace.
 
GRACIAS


----------



## losher

> Nota: Watching the imager drawing blanks



To draw blanks/To come up blank - (modismo) "no tener exito", no obtener ningún resultado



> He and Hankins would finish here, drive back to the office, where they would make out their report, then he’d be done).


Hankins y el terminaran (el trabajo) aqui, manejar a volver a la oficina, donde
rellenaron su informe, luego estara hecho.



> though there was no way to recognize the naked, bright glearning redness of blood and exposed muscle and bone as any particular human.


Aunque no fuera posible reconocer (identificar?) el desnudo, vivo y reluciente
enrojecimiento de sangre y musculo y hueso expuesto(s?) como fuera un ser humano particular




> and he spun around, the flashlight and gun follwing in a wobbly arc,



..y se giro, la lintera y pistola describiendo un arco tambaleante...




> and almost appeared to be flipping Thompson off with its raised front paws



ya discutido, 

to flip off/flip the bird -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip_the_bird




> not just because the creature was a handy surrogate for both Hankins an Ames White, but because it might be helpful to end the distraction of the noise the thing was making.



Con este contexto, en la mente do Thompkins, la rata represente a Hankins y White. Por eso, es una sucedanea (sustituto) por ellos, y Thompkins quiere matarla.




> he tied it off, popped a new clip into the Glock,



...lo amarro, introducio otra peine de balas en el Glock...




> He didn't know whether to laugh or scream, so he did what he always did: he smirked, even in face of death.. he smirked.



No sabia si se deberia reirse o chillar, por lo tanto hizo lo de siempre, sonreio con satisfaccion ante de la muerte. Solo sonreio....




> but he'd had no idea the they were this lame.



...pero no tenia ninguna idea que fueran tan inutiles...




> . though one took one's best opinion,
> right?



...aunque se apañe con (aproveche de) lo que tenga a mano...




> He wondered which column this one would end up in.The upside of this, if there was one, was that al least he’d be rid of the bungling duo now.



...Se pregunto si esto resultaria bueno o malo. La ventaje, si la hay, seria que al menos se desharia de este par de inutiles...




> What a disgustin mess.



Que lio asqueroso




> He seemed unable to tear his eyes from his partner’s grotesque corpse.



No le parecio poder apartar la vista del cadaver grotesco de su complice




> Even if his was only one by association.



(Dificil sin mas contexto) Aunque existiera solamente por asociacion?




> He brught him peace.



Le tranquilizo el espíritu

Saludos,

Losher


----------



## noelia_revi

Buenas, como traduzco esta expresion??

So far, Gottlieb had resisted the urge to grow a brain and start thinking on his own.

GRACIAS!!


----------



## losher

noelia_revi said:


> Buenas, como traduzco esta expresion??
> 
> So far, Gottlieb had resisted the urge to grow a brain and start thinking on his own.
> 
> GRACIAS!!



Hasta ahora. Gottlieb habia resistido la tentacion de desarollar el cerebro y empezar pensar por si mismo.

Saludos, 

Losher

P.D. Favor de corregir mis intentos mas recientes...


----------



## noelia_revi

Gracias. Aqui las correcciones:

So far, Gottlieb had resisted the urge to grow a brain and start thinking on his own.
Hasta ahora. Gottlieb habia resistido la tentacion de desarollar el cerebro y empezar pensar por si mismo.
Hasta ahora. Gottlieb habia resistido la tentacion de desarrollar el cerebro y empezar a pensar por si mismo.

Quote:
He and Hankins would finish here, drive back to the office, where they would make out their report, then he’d be done). 
Hankins y el terminaran (el trabajo) aqui, manejar a volver a la oficina, donde
rellenaron su informe, luego estara hecho.
Hankis y él terminarian aqui, conduciendo de regreso a la oficina, donde rellenarian sus informes, luego estaria hecho.


Quote:
though there was no way to recognize the naked, bright glearning redness of blood and exposed muscle and bone as any particular human. 
Aunque no fuera posible reconocer (identificar?) el desnudo, vivo y reluciente
enrojecimiento de sangre y musculo y hueso expuesto(s?) como fuera un ser humano particular
 aunque no había forma de reconocerlo al desnudo, brillante por la roja sangre y con los músculos y los huesos al descubierto, como si fuere un ser humano extraño.
 
Quote:
and he spun around, the flashlight and gun follwing in a wobbly arc, 

..y se giro, la lintera y pistola describiendo un arco tambaleante...
y se griró, la linterna y la pistola describieron un arco tambaleante


 
Quote:
he tied it off, popped a new clip into the Glock, 

...lo amarro, introducio otra peine de balas en el Glock...
lo amarro, introdujo otro peine de balas en la Glock...



Quote:
He didn't know whether to laugh or scream, so he did what he always did: he smirked, even in face of death.. he smirked. 

No sabia si se deberia reirse o chillar, por lo tanto hizo lo de siempre, sonreio con satisfaccion ante de la muerte. Solo sonreio....
No sabia si reir o gritar, asi que hizo lo que siempe hacia, sonrio con suficiencia, incluso en la cara del muerto (esto no lo tegno muy claro)... el sonrio con suficiencia.



Quote:
but he'd had no idea the they were this lame. 
...pero no tenia ninguna idea que fueran tan inutiles...

pero no tenia ni idea de que fueran inutiles



Quote:
. though one took one's best opinion, 
right? 

...aunque se apañe con (aproveche de) lo que tenga a mano...
Esta esta bien escrita aunque no termino de ver claro si esta bien la traduccion en el contexto...
 



Quote:
He wondered which column this one would end up in.The upside of this, if there was one, was that al least he’d be rid of the bungling duo now. 
...Se pregunto si esto resultaria bueno o malo. La ventaje, si la hay, seria que al menos se desharia de este par de inutiles...

Lo bueno de aquello, si había algo bueno, era que, al menos, ahora ya no sería parte de aquel dúo incompetente

Quote:
What a disgustin mess. 
Que lio asqueroso
Esta esta bien


Quote:
He seemed unable to tear his eyes from his partner’s grotesque corpse. 
No le parecio poder apartar la vista del cadaver grotesco de su complice

parecia no poder apartar la vista del grotesco cadaver de su compañero



Quote:
Even if his was only one by association. 
(Dificil sin mas contexto) Aunque existiera solamente por asociacion?
incluso si era solo por la asociacion


Quote:
He brught him peace. 
Le tranquilizo el espíritu
Esta tambien esta bien construida


----------



## losher

Gracias por las correciones: 



> No sabia si reir o gritar, asi que hizo lo que siempe hacia, sonrio con suficiencia, incluso en la cara del muerto (esto no lo tegno muy claro)... el sonrio con suficiencia.


"reirse en la cara del muerto" significa que si la muerte fuera personificada y
Thompkins lo enfrentaria, no demostaria miedo (de la muerte). En vez,
la trataria con desden, reiendose frente de ella en un gesto de desafio contra la muerte.




> . though one took one's best opinion, right?
> 
> ...aunque se apañe con (aproveche de) lo que tenga a mano...
> Esta esta bien escrita aunque no termino de ver claro si esta bien la traduccion en el contexto...


Incluso el ingles suena un poco raro aqui. Esta seguro que se usa opinion y no option? No importa, en cualquier de los dos casos, necesitare mas contexto para traducirlo con certeza.

Si esto solamente interesa a nosotros dos, podemos continuar por correo privado si prefieres. Dejame saber...

Losher


----------



## noelia_revi

Primero me gustaria hacerte saber lo agradecida que te estoy de que me ayudes a traducir el libro, de verdad muchas gracias. 

En segundo lugar no me importa que hablemos mediante privados. 

Y con respecto a las traducciones, lo de "reirse en la cara del muerto" lo he traducido asi porque como en el contexto hay un muerto presente, he pensado que, al menos, de esa forma, tendria sentido esa frase.

En esta frase, el contexoto es que el personaje (White) cree que el mundo esta en decadencia (y de hecho lo esta) y que no merece la pena:

Yet somehow this seemed typical. He was a man with a mission of almost cosmic importance, in a city, a country, that was a shambles, barely worth ruling... though one took one's best opinion, right?

Yo finalmente lo he traducido asi: Incluso de alguna manera parecía típico. Él era un hombre con una misión de importancia casi cósmica, en una ciudad, en un país que era un desbarajuste y que a penas merecía la pena gobernar… aunque uno tuviera la mejor opinión de él. 
 
CIAO!!


----------



## losher

> Primero me gustaria hacerte saber lo agradecida que te estoy de que me ayudes a traducir el libro, de verdad muchas gracias.



Admiro el compromiso y el gran esfuerzo que haces. Tengo una libro favorito britanico que me encantaria traducir en espanol, per ahora entiendo por que los traductores normalmente traduzcan solamente en su idioma nativa. 



> Y con respecto a las traducciones, lo de "reirse en la cara del muerto" lo he traducido asi porque como en el contexto hay un muerto presente, he pensado que, al menos, de esa forma, tendria sentido esa frase.



Creo que la culpa es mia, por confundir 'el muerto' con 'la muerte'. No hay nada que ver con el muerto, sino la muerte. Debi decir ""reirse en la cara de la muerte (personificada)". Tiene mas sentido?



> En esta frase, el contexto es que el personaje (White) cree que el mundo esta en decadencia (y de hecho lo esta) y que no merece la pena:
> 
> Yet somehow this seemed typical. He was a man with a mission of almost cosmic importance, in a city, a country, that was a shambles, barely worth ruling... though one took one's best opinion, right?



Sin embargo, la frase todavia no tiene mucho sentido para mi. Incluso en espanol suena raro, no? 

Puedo imaginarme que quiere decir que se mira el lado bueno de la vida, pero tal vez quieres empezar un hilo nuevo para solicitar opiniones de otra gente sobre esta frase.

Saludos,

Losher


----------



## noelia_revi

Si necesitas ayuda con algo relacionado con el español (por si quieres traducir ese libro que tienes en britanico), cuenta conmgo!!


Creo que la culpa es mia, por confundir 'el muerto' con 'la muerte'. No hay  tiene nada que ver con el muerto, sino con la muerte. Debi decir ""reirse en la cara de la muerte (personificada)". Tiene mas sentido?
Esta frase es que no hay por donde agarrarla, asi que la dejare como "reirse en la cara del muerto". No es la traduccion exacta (porque no dice muerto sino muerte) pero asi tiene sentido.

Puedo imaginarme que quiere decir que se mira el lado bueno de la vida, pero tal vez quieres empezar un hilo nuevo para solicitar opiniones de otra gente sobre esta frase.
No te preocupes porque la he puesto de forma que parece tener sentido 

GRACIAS!!


----------

